# e-mails von freenet, aol, gmx, hotmail, t-online etc.



## Tonguru (19 Dezember 2004)

Guten Tag,

da unsere Datenbanken leider durch einen Programm Fehler zerstört wurden, mussten wir leider eine Änderung bezüglich Ihrer Nutzungs- Daten vornehmen.

Ihre geänderten Account Daten, befinden Sie im beigefügten Dokument.

Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

------ <FREENET> GmbH & Co. KG
------ Send-To: Home-Service @freenet. com
------ w w w. freenet. de

*-*-* Attachment-Scanner: NO VIRUS _(nee, is klar...)_

--------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------

This mail was generated automatically.
More info about --AOL-- under:w w w. aol. com

Occured_Errors:

122.191.131.46_failed_after_I_sent_the_message.
# 430: Remote_host_said:_Requested_action_not_taken
# 488: mailbox_unavailable

End

The original mail is attached.

Auto_Mail.System: [aol]

*-*-* Mail_Scanner: No Virus _(ähh... jaja...)_

----------------------------------
----------------------------------

Anbei jeweils eine nette kleine Virus-Datei (ca. 57 kB)

Solche Mails gehen seit Wochen fast täglich an mehrere meiner Addys ein.
Zur Zeit werden alle gängigen und vertrauten Domains als Absender mißbraucht.
Vermutlich nichts Neues, aber, wie erwähnt, zur Zeit nimmt es etwas überhand.


----------



## Bremsklotz (20 Dezember 2004)

Ich habe das gleiche bekommen. Es gibt aber noch mehr Varianten.

"Ungültige Zeichen in Ihrer E-Mail" als Betreff. Mit Anhang natürlich.

Gemeinerweise mit gefälschtem Absender von ebay.

info.at.newsletter.ebay.easynet.de

Diesmal war ich schlauer und habe sie erst gar nicht geöffnet.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Januar 2005)

*gleiche mail bekommen*

ich habe diese mail ebenfalls bekommen.was ist das für eine mail und was sagt sie aus?ist das ein virus im anhang? habe diesen bis jetzt noch nicht geöffnet.falls sich jemand mit diesem thema auskennt,bitte ich denjenigen mal,mir zu antworten!DANKE!


----------



## Reducal (5 Januar 2005)

praxis schrieb:
			
		

> ist das ein virus im anhang?


Zuvor stand bereits das hier:


			
				Tonguru schrieb:
			
		

> Anbei jeweils eine nette kleine Virus-Datei (ca. 57 kB).


...also löschen (möglichst bereits am Server), Attachement auf keinen Fall öffnen und im übrigen derartige Mails einfach ignorieren!


----------



## Tonguru (5 Januar 2005)

Bei allen zur Zeit eingehenden Mails dieser Art handelt es sich bei dem Anhang um Sober.I.Base64A (laut Scan AntiVir).

AntiVir

Nach "Worm/Sober.I" suchen, die Beschreibung von WORM_SOBER.I, [email protected] paßt exakt.


----------

